# best place in indonesia for outdoor recreation and job opportunity



## j.gillette1986 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello I've recently moved to Surabaya to take a TEFL course. After the course I want to teach English in this country. I want to know of somewhere in this country with opportunities for English teaching, hiking, and ocean swimming all in relatively close proximity to each other. Obviously, this is not Surabaya. In the other countries I've lived in this combination has been available. I'm hoping someone could tell me where to find this kind of place in Indonesia. Try not to mention Bali; I'm not looking for a party scene. Also Bali is the one choice someone who has never been to Indonesia could mention. I'm looking for answers from people who have traveled Indonesia and could give me an name of a place that wouldn't be readily available in a google search.


----------



## leyocash (Apr 21, 2014)

j.gillette1986 said:


> Hello I've recently moved to Surabaya to take a TEFL course. After the course I want to teach English in this country. I want to know of somewhere in this country with opportunities for English teaching, hiking, and ocean swimming all in relatively close proximity to each other. Obviously, this is not Surabaya. In the other countries I've lived in this combination has been available. I'm hoping someone could tell me where to find this kind of place in Indonesia. Try not to mention Bali; I'm not looking for a party scene. Also Bali is the one choice someone who has never been to Indonesia could mention. I'm looking for answers from people who have traveled Indonesia and could give me an name of a place that wouldn't be readily available in a google search.


Hello, i thing yogyakarta city that u can english teaching n learning, hiking n ocean swimming also..u must looking city in java island, not in outside java to take a TEFL course..hope answer ur question..


----------



## kaimouse (Jul 17, 2014)

I agree - Yogya is between mount Merapi and the sea (though the closest beach - Parangtritis is really no good for swimming). Hiking, swimming available within a decent drive (like an hourish depending on which part of the city you choose to live in). And it has a large community of students and many large English language schools.

Good luck!


----------

